# custom tool belts



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

hey hows it going I know I havent been on hear in over a year but im back.:thumbup:



Question does any one know where you can have a custom leather tool belt made? All the tool belts I find are not what im looking for.:sad:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Occidental leather is the closest you'll come to custom leather for tool belts. Occidental is the best though.

I know there is a company called Mcrose leathers that does tool belt customization but I don't know much about them.

There is Diamondback tool belts. They DO make custom belts but theirs are nylon/seatbelt webbing.

Good luck.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

I have looked at all of Occidental leather belts but they all have the two small pockets on the right side with the hand tools I would like to find one with them on the left side for nails ( I like all my tools on one side except my speed square and my nails on the outer)


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Occidental makes left handed versions for many of their belts.

They are polar opposites of the right handed (ie, you'll have your screws on the right side)

I have the left handed pro framers myself.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Here try this link. It's the left handed belts so your switching everything basically.

http://www.occidentalleather.com/product/left/


----------



## S&K (May 1, 2012)

are there any amish around? The ones around here make some pretty nice bags.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

How about....switching the bags over :whistling:


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

if i switch the bags over the little tool holders are on the left nail side and theres no place for a speed square with the nails


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Im starting nailbagtalk.com. ct is over; come to nbt where its all nail bags, all the time.


----------



## aib1015 (Mar 4, 2013)

I use the occidental pro framers and switched the bags. I keep the "tool bag" with the two pockets and the tool holders on the left and the "fastener bag" on the right. I like the two pockets for nails and my other pry bars, chisel, tape, etc. on the left. And I like my speed square, knife, pencils on the right along with various other stuff, Works for me. Real nice bag, got the leather suspenders too and they rock, makes a 20lb tool belt feel like 5.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

I think what im going to do is when i have the money to buy one i will take it to my local leather shop and have it modified for what i what. like add a pice of leather on the 2 bag tool side and have the tool holders on that side moved to the outer. the plus side will be no one els will have the same bags as me so its harder for them to walk off with it haha


----------



## Jason Y. (Feb 9, 2007)

Mcrose leathers makes custom bags. I like them better than Occidentals


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

DIAMOND BACK.

I've had 4 Occidental sets and I like them but nothing comes close to my Diamond Backs. . I have the UFO Ultimate Framers Outfit. And the C 10 .Remodeler.. I had a new set that I had built for just new framing. I gave it to a good friend that needed a tool belt. 
I've got a half hide of 8-10 oz leather picked out that I'm gonna start on an integral tool belt that is similar to the Occidental 1 piece. I had one once. Ordered it from the company but I must not have measured my waist right. The bags set about an inch an a half too far back. I used it for a while but gave it to another good friend . 
The Diamond Backs are the hands down best tho. I'm building a leather set just because I can.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I took my oxys to a saddle shop and had him move somethings around:thumbup:


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

I open up the back of my right side main pouch so the screw gun/ driver bit sticks out behind. It Never falls out And every thing is available as if it were in a holster. Suprisingly, anything else I put in that pouch when a drill/ driver ect is not in there never trickles out the back. So I gained a holster without disrupting the tool belts overall use fullness. If I could post pics I would.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd love to see pics if you could please


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess I need to get Tapatalk on my phone. Royal pita . 
Half the words they use talking about the product I don't even understand. 
I'm about ready to pitch this fon in a hole in the ice. Let it get ground up in break up. It really sucks. I used to post plenty of pics on forums. Now all photo bucket will let me do is upload to fbook or twitter. I'll try 
No garrentees tho.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Just wanted to post a pic of what StongBuilding did to his toolbelt for a drill holster. So simple and obvious really. But not so obvious that my dumba$$ thought of it! 
I for one never put fasteners in that tool bag...


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

StrongBuilding said:


> DIAMOND BACK.
> 
> I've had 4 Occidental sets and I like them but nothing comes close to my Diamond Backs. . I have the UFO Ultimate Framers Outfit. And the C 10 .Remodeler.. I had a new set that I had built for just new framing. I gave it to a good friend that needed a tool belt.
> I've got a half hide of 8-10 oz leather picked out that I'm gonna start on an integral tool belt that is similar to the Occidental 1 piece. I had one once. Ordered it from the company but I must not have measured my waist right. The bags set about an inch an a half too far back. I used it for a while but gave it to another good friend .
> The Diamond Backs are the hands down best tho. I'm building a leather set just because I can.


I've been considering Diamondbacks for some time now, but I would really prefer leather. It's tough because they're made 20 minutes away from where I live.

@Northwood.. I use my large pouch on my right side for my impact driver. Holds it beautifully.

I want some custom leather jobs baaaaaaad. EVERY bag setup I see, I always have a gripe about everyone. I carry a plethora of tools with me and want a 100% custom bag.. saddle shop sounds like the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Bobsleather.com.


I'm not 100% sure they will do a custom bag, but they've got the best leather bags I've seen, and I think I remember that they would modify them for you. (Not sure on that, it's been forever since I ordered mine). 

I've had my set for going on 15 years, and I have yet to see someone else with bags I'd rather have.


----------



## Bill framer (Apr 13, 2013)

*Bobs leather tool belts*

Hey there,
The best way is to go to bobs leather.com or punch in bobs leather orangevale ca. That will bring up his website his phone number is on there
Talk with Tim bobs son he runs the show there bob passed a year ago tell him what you want you send a check to h and he will ship anywhere. Nice guy and a superb product that is made just to your specs not a generic version one size fits all type
Let us know how you do
Regards
Bill


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

I just ordered the http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BLU910/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

vos said:


> I just ordered the http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BLU910/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You are going to love that setup. That's the exact one I purchased two years ago. I love it! My partner and our employee ended up buying one too.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> You are going to love that setup. That's the exact one I purchased two years ago. I love it! My partner and our employee ended up buying one too.


is there a place for pencels on the right side?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

vos said:


> is there a place for pencels on the right side?


Yes. It's inside the pouch. It took a little bit of time to adjust because it wasn't setup the exact way my old belt was, but it is second nature to grab what I need now.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

just got my new belt to day and love it. I think I might have more tool holders added to the big pocket on the right side for my tin snips and torpedo level.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

vos said:


> just got my new belt to day and love it. I think I might have more tool holders added to the big pocket on the right side for my tin snips and torpedo level.


Pics?


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

I have only Worn it for to hours so far


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

vos said:


> I have only Worn it for to hours so far


It only gets better with time. My tape slips right in now! I love mine too!! Nice purchase.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

yea I had to spend a few weeks telling my parents why I was spending so much on a tool belt. its funny seeing the reaction of non trades man when you tell them how much you spent.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I wear a similar set-up here's my rig











I think there close to what you have but without the fat lip. I'm all about less weight these days 

The only problem with oxy's is a new belt. When I get new bags I always keep the old belt. It takes a couple years to get that thing comfortable.

But your going to like that rig.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

i hope so it has to last me at lest 10 years


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

vos said:


> i hope so it has to last me at lest 10 years


I'm sure you'll get 10 years out of them. Great investment. Bags are like a pair of shoes, your in them all day long, this is no place to try and shop price.


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

vos said:


> its funny seeing the reaction of non trades man when you tell them how much you spent.


Heck, even people in the trades. Told my coworker how much my Fat Lips cost and he about fainted. 


Can't wait to see his reaction when I get the supspension system suspenders strapped on there as well :laughing:


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

out of all the guys in are fire department only one agreed that you need good bags he says its your bred and butter.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Had this conversation with my helper today.

He asked me why I got "new" bags.

Picked up a set of canvas P'sOS, until the new CLC's come in the mail.

The backup set that I have are nylon CLC's.

They felt and feel way too heavy for me.

I can wear 2 10 pocket leather carpenters all day, without "feeling" it. The cordura stuff, I feel by noon.

They do NOT have suspenders. (either)

Am I Imagining this?

Does any one else have this issue?

...or is this some sort of psych. block I have on this particular fabric?

:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

300 bucks or so is a small price to pay for something you will be wearing all day every week of the year.


----------



## tsbrewers (Aug 18, 2008)

I am having the same problem as the OP. I have been looking for the perfect set of bags for close to 15 years now. I started with the cheapy leather ones, then bought one of the dewalt leather ones about 15 years ago and have never been happy with the layout. So I have been searching for a new set since then. 

Occidental has a link on their site for sending them ideas, which I did. I basically got a "go-f-yourself, we know what we are doing" reply, so I will never buy anything from them. 

My 2 most wanted wishes are to have the speed square up by my hip, so I don't have to look to put it away, and a tape holder on the left side, just below the square holder. The other thing that bugs the heck out of me is most nail bags are too big on the top, so as you walk, all the nails dump out. It is just a terrible design by almost every bag maker.

This thread has helped point me to a few companies that can probably help make some custom ones.


----------

